# Purging Steam Wand



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got a Silvia wand fitted to my Classic and I'm having a problem purging.

Before steaming milk, I'll purge the wand for a couple of seconds but after that I get steam predominantly but also bits of water still spit out.

Is this normal?


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Show us a video of it


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll try and do a video when I get a chance over the weekend.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't manage to take a video as my phone isn't playing ball but I think everything is OK. I was just purging it once and wasn't purging it for long enough.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a purge for at least 2 seconds at the start

If you just turn on and then straight off some of the condensation may not clear.

How long have you left the steam button on for before trying to steam?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Glenn.

I've been purging straight after turning the steam switch on.

Then when the brew light comes back on, I start steaming the milk.

Should I be leaving it on for a bit longer before purging?


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a Classic a while ago and to be honest you wont get completely dry steam from it. It only has a small boiler.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

You should turn the steam switch on. Wait for the light to come back on. Then do your purge for a couple of seconds. Then close it again. Then start to steam your milk (leaving the steam switch on). After you're done. Turn the steam switch off, then purge the wand again giving it a good wipe down to get the milk off it. You'll also have to hit the brew switch to purge any steam in the group head too. You don't want that going through your next espresso.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

xXDaedalusXx said:


> I had a Classic a while ago and to be honest you wont get completely dry steam from it. It only has a small boiler.


That's all I have at the moment. Will upgrade in time but the Classic is what I'll be learning with!!











chimpsinties said:


> You should turn the steam switch on. Wait for the light to come back on. Then do your purge for a couple of seconds. Then close it again. Then start to steam your milk (leaving the steam switch on). After you're done. Turn the steam switch off, then purge the wand again giving it a good wipe down to get the milk off it. You'll also have to hit the brew switch to purge any steam in the group head too. You don't want that going through your next espresso.


Thanks







I'll purge after the light comes on from now on. After purging, is it not necessary to wait for the light to come back on before steaming milk?

Also I've been purging through the group head after each round and brushing the group head to clean it.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

You'd probably find that it'd take quite a bit of purging to make the light go out if it's just come back on. I wouldn't worry too much. You don't need to purge loads, just enough to get rid of any water trapped in the tubes initially. Then to get rid of any steam and excess pressure afterwards. Best of luck. Sounds like you're getting there.

Have you heard the trick about using a tiny droplet of washing up liquid in water to practice on. If you can get the water looking nice and creamy/shiny without any big bubbles using that then you'll have no problem with milk. Plus you don't have to use gallons of milk to practice.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> You'd probably find that it'd take quite a bit of purging to make the light go out if it's just come back on. I wouldn't worry too much. You don't need to purge loads, just enough to get rid of any water trapped in the tubes initially. Then to get rid of any steam and excess pressure afterwards. Best of luck. Sounds like you're getting there.


I'll be practising during the week, purging after the light comes on and will let you know how I get on











chimpsinties said:


> Have you heard the trick about using a tiny droplet of washing up liquid in water to practice on. If you can get the water looking nice and creamy/shiny without any big bubbles using that then you'll have no problem with milk. Plus you don't have to use gallons of milk to practice.


Yes, espressotechno advised that I do that in a different thread. I've not done it yet but I think I will do as my milk steaming is extremely inconsistent at the moment.


----------

